# Venison Layered Enchiladas w/QView



## tallbm (Feb 1, 2020)

Well everyone seems to be on an enchilada kick so I will throw my post in the mix lol.
I had a marked down can of enchilada sauce I bought at the store a while back and some extra sharp cheddar cheese I needed to use up.
Also I had these cauliflower crepe wrap things that needed to be used up too... they are basically only good for enchiladas and anything u can do with a crepe and I have them because I'm keeping my carbs way down.  They taste good in these applications as well.

Anyhow here's the pics and I'll describe it a bit more after.







Ground venison seasoned, browned, with canned sauce mixed in and doctored up to taste like good enchilada sauce.  The canned stuff wasn't bad, it was actually right on track but too toned down to make good enchiladas so just had to be enhanced with seasoning (like most canned sauces of any kind).

Next is glass baking dish with some sauce on the bottom and the pack of egg & cauliflower crepes next to the dish.  The crepes are delicate and flimsy BUT taste great for dishes like this and can be had at Costco in west Plano TX.  To me they are only good for enchiladas and anything u want to do with a crepe but are too flimsy for much more.  One side of the crepe looks like a tortilla the other looks like  pancake, but u only see the tortilla side in these pics lol.

Next you see me layering the wanna be corn tortillas (these have a corn type taste), cheese, and sauce.  I hold up the marked down can so u can see what I was working with.
Rinse, repeat, with layering and then I baked it.  I went a little too long on the baking cause I was trimming briskets which I smoked over night haha.  It was perfectly fine though, wasn't messed up at all.

Finally some shots of the layered enchiladas cut from the dish and on my plate.  I ate it for 2 meals and yep no sides.   I was/am way to busy for sides a lot of the time.
I tell people all the time "I have no problem eating porkchops with a side of porkchop and porkchop for dessert as a meal." hahahhaaha Same idea applied here.

Anyhow nothing special but I figured I would add to the enchilada fun with some ground venison lower carb layered enchiladas :)
Enjoy! :)


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2020)

sure does look good from here


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah looks good . I'm in on the layered method too . Glad to see another in the cheaters bracket , lol .


----------



## tallbm (Feb 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah looks good . I'm in on the layered method too . Glad to see another in the cheaters bracket , lol .



These crepes are so delicate that when they get wet they want to tear even more.  I was pressed for time so I went with the layered approach which is rarity for me but was super fast versus delicately rolling enchiladas.  
I have rolled plenty of enchiladas with these things so they work with no issue, I just had to get the 2 briskets trimmed and everything prepped for the smoke.

Cheater recommended, cheater approved! :P


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks dang good to me! And nothing wrong with cheating in this case, we just made some after the enchiladas marathon started but my wife rolled em up.  I would be better cheating cuz I always overfill things and can't get em rolled shut.

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 1, 2020)

Certainly looks like a keeper!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2020)

Man those look great!! Man after my own heart featuring some 50% off ingredients. Damn near everything I cook has something from the Kroger clearance aisle LOL. 

I have to check into those egg / cauliflower crepes. If there are no grains in it that would be a killer keto item.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 1, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks dang good to me! And nothing wrong with cheating in this case, we just made some after the enchiladas marathon started but my wife rolled em up.  I would be better cheating cuz I always overfill things and can't get em rolled shut.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks!  I usually roll but was pressed for time.



Winterrider said:


> Certainly looks like a keeper!


Yep I would do it again for sure :)



jcam222 said:


> Man those look great!! Man after my own heart featuring some 50% off ingredients. Damn near everything I cook has something from the Kroger clearance aisle LOL.
> 
> I have to check into those egg / cauliflower crepes. If there are no grains in it that would be a killer keto item.



Thanks!  Yeah I always checked the clearance section in grocery and that is where I ran across that can hahaha.  These crepes are very very keto friendly.  Maybe 1-2 gm net carb per wrap.


----------

